# Hab auf Runlevel 3 gestartet, wie komme ich in KDE? (suse 8.1)



## Semjasa (29. Februar 2004)

Hab auf Runlevel 3 gestartet wegen einer installation und komme aber mit INIT 5 nicht mehr ins KDE.

Gibt es da noch eine andere Metode ausser INIT 5, denn nach einem Reboot komme ich automatisch nur noch in diesen Konsolenmodus.

Vorallem wo stehen die ganzen Konsolen Befehle im Handbuch kann die nicht finden.

ps: habe SUSE 8.1Professional

mfg
Smj


----------



## Sinac (1. März 2004)

Entweder du passt die Runlevel mit Yast an, oder per Hand /etc/rc...
Ansonsten kannst du das X System mit startx starten, das sollte auch am Runlevel 3 schon möglich sein.
Oder du startest den Desktop Manager
/etc/init.d/kdm start

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Semjasa (1. März 2004)

ah jetzt hat das funktioniert, super danke.

Aber kannst du mir noch sagen wo diese Befehle von der Konsole drinstehen, denn im Handbuch hab ich das im Stichwortverzeichnis und im Index nicht finden können?!


----------



## Sinac (1. März 2004)

Naja, kommt drauf an welche Befle du meinst, die Standardbefehle, da gibt es im Internet jede Menge Listen und Erklärubngen drüber. Ansonsten Dokus und Manpages 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Semjasa (1. März 2004)

ja zum Beispiel die Standardbefehle da ich ja auf Linux noch recht neu bin, könntest du mir ja mal ne Internetseite geben oder ? 

Kenne nur Debian.org; suse.de usw.


----------



## Sinac (1. März 2004)

Google, das hilft immer und du musst dich dran gewöhnen wenn du viel über Linux lernen willst!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

